# Hymer side flash replacement



## Pod (Sep 21, 2007)

Greetings, 
This is my first post - I'm pleased to be a new member, and have found the forum to be an excellent source of information and wisdom. Here goes...

My newly acquired Hymer S560 ('94) lost one of the white 'flash' panels which are stuck on the side of the body. A rapacious hedge probably whipped it away when I was squeezing into the side of a narrow lane last weekend to let someone by. Does anyone know where a replacement could be obtained?


----------



## 122966 (Apr 30, 2009)

*hymer side flash*

i have seen a couple of vans with them missing so i can only sugest hymer germany who i believe speek good english to enquirees


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

The Hymer Service Centre at Bad Waldsee have a small shop (separate from the accessories centre) which sells discontinued stock of fixtures and fittings, fabric, carpet, transfers, lighting, trims, wheel arches and lots of other parts, ....... very cheap. It is like a Hymer car boot sale, addictive rummaging. Not sure if the person on the till speaks English but it is worth a phone call via the Hymer switch board.

Failing that, you might try a conversation with
http://www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk/html/visit_us.html
or
http://www.friendlyhippo.co.uk/hymerdirect/aboutus.html

Good hunting

Barry


----------



## Pod (Sep 21, 2007)

Many thanks to both of you for a really quick response. I'll let you know the results in due course.


----------

